# [ot] Fratelli preghiamo

## koma

In nomine patris et filii et spiritus stallman

hacker noster qui es in caelis

sanctificetur gentoo tuum

adveniat regnum tuum

fiat voluntas tua, sicut in stable et in unstable

kernel nostrum quotidianum da nobis hodie

et dimitte nobis debita nostra

sicut et nos dimittimus debitoribus nostris

et ne nos inducas in tentationem

sed libera nos a windooows

Ameeeeen

----------

## bibi[M]

Amen u_u

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Amen..  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trifaux666

[img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] [img:6c667e642a]http://vulcan.homeip.net/forum/images/smiles//icon_rofl.gif[/img:6c667e642a] Amen

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Amen

----------

## bubble27

Nei secoli dei secoli Amen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

sto rotolando per l'ufficio 

 :Sad:  peccato che qua solo m$  :Sad: 

----------

## Ginko

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sed libera nos a windooows
> 
> 

 

In secula seculorum!

 :Laughing: 

--Gianluca

----------

## Yans

questa si che e bella   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   grande koma   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Cari confratelli vi ringrazio per la partecipazione lasciate un'offerta all'uscita dal topic  :Smile: 

----------

## Federiconet

Amen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

